# Few pictures from Montreal show



## orchideya (Mar 30, 2014)

Paph. micranthum:







Paph. venustum:






Paph. villosum var. annamense (according to tag):






Paph. victoria reginae:


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 30, 2014)

Nice pics! I remember the nice venustum... It was a very nice plant.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 30, 2014)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing...I was unable to make it


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 30, 2014)

Nice -- thanks for the short tour.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. My pc is not repaired yet so I can't post mine.


----------



## abax (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you, orchideya. Did you see any exceptional Phals.? Did any plants
come home with you? Tell all.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks. An all species show, no hybrids?


----------



## orchideya (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks guys! No lots of hybrids and other varieties of course, I just didn't have time to resize the pictures and post them. They will be coming, check later.


----------



## orchideya (Mar 31, 2014)

abax said:


> Thank you, orchideya. Did you see any exceptional Phals.? Did any plants
> come home with you? Tell all.


 Quite a few gorgeous phals, Angela. I will post more pictures later 

I purchased a lot too:

4 phrags - Friz Schomburg, Hanne Popow, Eumiela Arias and caudatum var fortune(whatever this var is). I will photograph them and post pictures soon.
Hanne Popow has a spike with bud!

Vanda brunnea and vanda lamellata.
Phal. tetraspis and phal luedemanniana (I am trying to find pale colored luedde, but this one came with half spent flowers and it appears dark one too)

Paph Dollgoldie and flask of Paph hangianum, I posted their pictures already in my collection thread here :
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31640&page=4

large shopping outburst after long winter


----------



## orchideya (Mar 31, 2014)

Some more pictures.

Phrag. Paul Fisher:






Phrag. Twighlight x caudatum






Phrag shlimii:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2014)

Yay besseae hybrids! The lighting in the smaller rooms was not good for photos.


----------



## orchideya (Mar 31, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae hybrids! The lighting in the smaller rooms was not good for photos.



Yes, lighting is always a problem when I do pictures at the show.


----------



## orchideya (Mar 31, 2014)

Now some phals:

Phal lueddemanniana






Phal. lobbii:






Phal. Sweet Memory Bale






Phal. Nobbys Pacific Sunset






Phal Yu Pin Natsumi






Phal. Helen Ng x Barbara Moler


----------



## abax (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh my goodness, you did go Spring Wild...yeaaaaaa! I like your choices.
Wish I had been there.


----------

